

Ask YC: What's apps.ycombinator.com? - andreyf
http://apps.ycombinator.com/

======
pg
Another name for news, left over from a time when news had so few users that
it would have seemed odd to use news urls for people applying to YC.

~~~
huherto
I thought it was a HN app marketplace.

I guess, I would really, really like to have that.

~~~
nitrogen
I'd really like a generic app store backend/framework that I can drop on a
server and with a little glue code use it to serve apps to whatever platform I
want (desktop, mobile, web-enabled TV...). In other words, it would be cool to
commoditize the app store concept, like OSes and frameworks are now. I could
use it for my current project, or maybe I'll make such a system if I can't
find one and/or my current project proves infeasible.

------
byrneseyeview
Once you're accepted, you can access entrees.ycombinator.com. Then you're just
one IPO or acquisition away from dessert.ycombinator.com.

~~~
Frazzydee
I found the desert too dry, though.

~~~
byrneseyeview
Fixed! Thanks.

------
aschobel
It's a handy to get around the _noprocrast_ filter

------
dzlobin
Perhaps posts by people who submitted YC applications?

~~~
coryl
Dont think so, both indexes look the same

